# Source for LBSC 3 1/2" Virginia 4-4-0 electronic plans



## joe d (Sep 2, 2009)

Craynerd

I can't help with electronic plans, but have you considered going to your local photocopying establishment and having enlarged copies made? I've adopted the policy of copying any plan that is going into the shop, then I feel free to mark it up with changes, calculations, spilt tea etc 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## craynerd (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi, unfortunately these look to have been in the shops since 1980`s (there is a hand written date in the book of when parts had been completed) and consequently the plans are VERY poor quality, ripped, coffee stains, oil and they are even so old that some areas of ink have vanished! 

It is a good idea but I need a new set of plans for clarity.


----------



## abby (Sep 2, 2009)

The best place to try is http://modeleng.proboards.com/index this forum is mainly live steam loco and I am certain someone will be able to help.


----------



## SandyC (Sep 2, 2009)

;D

Hi Craynerd,

The copyright for all LBSC plans is held by 'Magelica' who took over 'Model Engineer Magazine'

Plans for 'Virginia' are available from their on line plans shop at: -

www.myhobbystore.com

I am not certain that they are available as electronic delivery though.

Best regards.

SandyC ;D


----------



## craynerd (Sep 2, 2009)

Well Sandy, you have answered my question so thanks :bow: :bow: :bow:

I have made contact with myhobbystore earlier today and they replied almost immediately. They will provide an electronic copy at the same price as the hardcopy. If both are wanted, the price is x1.5 which I thought was a bit pricy but hey ho...! I think if I get an electronic copy I`ll be able to print it A3 myself anyway - I was just hoping an electronic copy would be a little cheaper   Suppose you can`t have it all your own way.

Cheers
Chris


----------

